
Simulated infant program in highschools doubled teen pregnancy rate (2016) [pdf] - tdonovic
http://opvoeding-wetenschap.nl/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Brinkman-2016-Lancet-efficacy-of-infant-simulator-programmes-to-prevent-teenage-pregnancy-copy.pdf
======
michalc
“Parent or guardian consent forms had a tea bag stapled to the top of the form
to enhance uptake.”

I couldn’t help but smile.

